# Offshore Engineering



## هانى شرف الدين (9 مايو 2009)

Chakrabarti Subrata - Handbook of Offshore Engineering, Vol1.pdf





Size: 37,343 KB
http://www.4shared.com/file/3873468...andbook_of_Offshore_Engineering_Vol1.html?s=1



Chakrabarti Subrata - Handbook of Offshore Engineering, Vol2.pdf
Size: 35,340 KB
http://www.4shared.com/file/3886058...andbook_of_Offshore_Engineering_Vol2.html?s=1



OFFSHORE PIPELINE ENGINEERING MATERIALS & WELDING MODULE PIPELINE REPAIR.pdf
Size: 3,417 KB
http://www.4shared.com/file/7000196...ALS__WELDING_MODULE__PIPELINE_REPAIR.html?s=1




Risk Management - With Applications from the Offshore Petroleum Industry.pdf





Size: 5,044 KB
http://www.4shared.com/file/7509144...from_the_Offshore_Petroleum_Industry.html?s=1




Offshore Engineering.pdf
Size: 34,986 KB
http://www.4shared.com/file/77342432/85af3334/Offshore_Engineering.html?s=1



Oil and Gas - Pipeline Repair Offshore.pdf
Size: 1,538 KB
http://www.4shared.com/file/57835503/df522941/Oil_and_Gas_-_Pipeline_Repair_Offshore.html?s=1


----------



## اسلام عبد الرحمان (4 يونيو 2009)

الف الف شكر مان تحياتى


----------



## tifaonline (18 يونيو 2009)

many many many thanks


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (19 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا على الكتابين


----------



## حسام محي الدين (20 سبتمبر 2009)

الف الف الففففففففففففففففففففففففففف شكر


----------



## mehdi09 (24 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

